# Lighting For P Tank



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Just wanted to know what everyone thinks/does as far as lighting. I personally NEVER have lights on in my tank. It is only lit up by room lights that I have on. I can still see my fish, and they seem happier that way and less skittish. This is only my way of thought though, which in no way is better then anyone else's. What works for you and your fish best, is the route you should take.









~Dj


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

I want them to feel the bright burning white light on their backs as they toil to keep me happy.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

RedShoal said:


> I want them to feel the bright burning white light on their backs as they toil to keep me happy.


 HaHaHa...

~Dj


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Indeed they are your fishy slaves, Red


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I use a lighr blue bulb = less bright than regular yellow ones


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i use two sheets of regular notebook paper over the glass the lights are placed on to dim the lights.

Joe


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

They like candystriped and it makes the tank better looking.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i use a low wattage light in the centre of my tank with nothing stopping the light coming through so full light in the centre slightly darker at the edges 
dixon


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I also use lower wattage bulbs as it saves money as well at the same time, even though that was not even a concern here in this situation...


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

my reds never seem to mind the light they are usualy just as active in the light as not .


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

All good replies. Basically, most try to reduce the amount of lighting P tanks get. Perhaps not physically, but it seems that members think that P tanks should in some way recieve less light then other tanks. I guess thus far I am the only one that never turns the lights on the p tank at all.

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I use one reddish tinted tube light, and dim it with sheets of white A4 paper. Works extremely well, so I haven't tried anything else.
But I'm thinking about getting some sheets of colored, transparant plastic to see how that works.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

good old aluminum foil never fails...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I have pieces of printer paper to block out some of the light from mine


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I candy cane the lights and use low watt bulbs.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

What are the wattage of bulbs that your guys are using? You say low watt bulbs, but I also have low watt bulbs and my fish seem not to like them. They are 6 watts a piece and there are only 2 of them. I dunno...

~Dj


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i dunno what my wattage on my bulbs are


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont even have a cover on mine


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i dont even have a cover on mine


 HaHaHa, thats pretty ghetto. All good though. A tank is a tank. I have a 10 that didnt have a cover either. No biggie.

~Dj


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> What are the wattage of bulbs that your guys are using?


I use a 4', 36 Watt tube light.
No clue wheter 36W is low wattage or not, but my reds like it.

*_Moved to Equipment Forum_*


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Track lighting on ceiling. I can move the spot lights to point wherever.







< cool effect


----------



## RedShoal (May 3, 2003)

40 w.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

traumatic said:


> Track lighting on ceiling. I can move the spot lights to point wherever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Watch out for some of the heat from some of thoase track lights.. they can get hot enough to warp your tank in time..


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> traumatic said:
> 
> 
> > Track lighting on ceiling. I can move the spot lights to point wherever.
> ...


 ??

seriously doubt it. not if mounted from the ceiling, probably 4' above the tank.

If you mean mounted under a hood, or close to the top, it could possible melt plastic pieces.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

traumatic said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > traumatic said:
> ...


 Have you ever stood underneath tracklights for more then 5 min?? For small lighting, these sukkahz do emmit pretty strong heat.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I use paper to block some light...I attempt to keep the back of the tank brighter than the front. Since the fish like the darker part they are normally in the front of the tank so that they can be seen. Just a thought.


----------

